#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-07
<kidsodateless> all, good morning!
<gl1tch> hi guys
<gl1tch> new here
<zakame_> hi
<Terminus> afternoon zakame_ 
<marktwo> hi too
<marktwo> ano balita? may criminal website naba tayo?
<epal> hi sir zakame_ 
<madc|SPYnX> mr. six 519 kelan mo uupdate ung website mo
<madc|SPYnX> how decode mss2 codec in ubuntu?
<franchoy> I have a problem with broken dependencies of icedtea6 plugin... need help.. 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-08
<kidsodateless> all, good afternoon :D 
<zakame> hola
<zakame> ls
<epal> Desktop    Documents    Downloads    Music    Pictures    Videos
<epal> hehehe
<Terminus> Desktop    Favorites    My Documents    Start Menu
<Terminus> =P
<zeroseven0183> Good evening, people
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-09
<Secret31> ehy
<kidsodateless> All, Magandang Hapon! 
<zakame> hi hi
<kidsodateless> hello zakame, the next Ubuntu Global Jam for natty is on april 1st to 3rd. any plans?
<kidsodateless> ping zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> Yo kidsodateless
<zeroseven0183> I see UGJ is the topic for tonight?
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, No, i'm just asking if we have plans for the next UGJ.
<zeroseven0183> Ahhh... ok
<kidsodateless> or  anyone who could lead organizing the jam? :D you might want to give a BugTiagging talk.? hehe
<zeroseven0183> Meron ba? Sorry kadarating ko lang
<zeroseven0183> It's on April 1 to 3, right?
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, wala pa. :D yup.
<zeroseven0183> Tsk.. Hindi ako pwede, that's Summer Outing and Sister's wedding days
<zeroseven0183> Pero it doesn't need to be big naman, kidsodateless
<zeroseven0183> at least three people siguro OK na yun :-)
<zeroseven0183> Saan ka ba ngayon, Efren?
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, yup. ofcourse, we need lead organizer :)
<zakame> back
<zakame> sorry got dc'd
<zakame> then again tweaking the gw always has that ;)
<zakame> yeah I guess we can have an activity on the ugj days, dholbach sent me an email earlier about it
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, andito pa ko sa palawan. sa 30 nasa manila na ko.
<zeroseven0183> Baka sa 30 nasa Palawan naman ako :-)
<zeroseven0183> zakame, last UGJ sa O&B ginawa di ba?
<zakame> yeah
<kidsodateless> zakame, yeah! where would be the venue?
<zakame> hmm I haven't thought through it yet... suggestions?
<zakame> I'll let the office be last resort this time
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, my date is not fix yet, so if got a time magkikita pa tayo dito. :)
<zeroseven0183> No, I was just kidding. I'm still here sa Laguna or Manila area nun. :-)
<zeroseven0183> Yun nga lang my calendar is already blocked on those dates
<kidsodateless> zakame, none could i think of, except g2ix and O&B :)
<zeroseven0183> Pwede naman sa isang restaurant lang :-)
<zeroseven0183> then food, dala ng kanya-kanyang laptop
<zakame> I could ask jsgotangco if g2ix is ok
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, pwede rin yun. but the expenses for that resturant is the problem. 
<zeroseven0183> Kung tayong tatlo lang nina zakame, sagot ko na ang expenses. hehehe
<zakame> lol
<kidsodateless> zakame, thanks. that will be my first ugj with you guys hehe, 
<kidsodateless> LOLed
<zeroseven0183> My idea kasi of UGJ is gathering then everyone participates triaging bugs
<zeroseven0183> I'm not sure if that's exactly correct
<zeroseven0183> As I see it sa mga photos na submitted before
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, yeah it is. so we need to have machine that time. but unfortunely i don't have one. so if you have spare machine, lend me hehe.
<zeroseven0183> I can spare you an old server :-)
<zeroseven0183> Siguro an announcement in the Forums will help
<zeroseven0183> kasi most of the pips doon tumatambay
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, yeah. I believe. 
 * kidsodateless about to go
<zeroseven0183> Ooopppsss See you next time
<zeroseven0183> I'll think about April 1 and 2, ayt
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-10
<MaspogiKo> Magandang Araw Po, Im new to IRC
<Anon31> hi
<Terminus> morning
<Anon31> yehey may bago na kong desktop hehehe
<Terminus> Anon31: nice. ano yung specs? =)
<Anon31> acer aspire M1660
<Anon31> kaso i need to know kung kelangan pa ung drivers...
<Anon31> may certain games nirerequire un e
<Terminus> i see...
<Anon31> specifically regnum online hehehe
<Terminus> Anon31: can't help you there. can't find anything about that model online.
<Anon31> it's ok no biggie
<Anon31> sino may ubuntu na taga makati? mack me
<Terminus> Anon31: me.
<Anon31> a ok hehee
<Anon31> wala lang just curious...
<mae_tae> ewww. ubuntu lang maghanap pa sa makati, ewww
<mae_tae> sa english carabao pa, whats the connect?
<Anon31> ...
<Terminus> -_-
<memorygap0> mag master pweed ba yung smartbro sa ubuntu 10.10?
<kidsodateless> all, Magandang Hapon!
<heartzon> :)
<heartzon> anyone here?
<kidsodateless> heartzon. yes
 * kidsodateless tired and hungry gtg
<Dondie> hello
<Dondie> good evening po mga bossing...
<Dondie> i need help po about ubuntu 10.04...
<bhearsum> kumusta? ano tanong mo?
<Dondie> bakit ung 10.04 ko ayaw kumunek sa internet eh naka dhcp po ako
<bhearsum> siguro may problema sa ubuntu o sa router o iba....may ibang dhcp clients sa network?
<Dondie> ganito po ang setup ko ngayon...dito sa cafe ko mga workstations using winxp naka dhcp...ung router ko naka-dhcp...
<Dondie> 10.04 po ba ang gamit mo?
<bhearsum> hindi ngayon, ginagamit ko ang 10.10 pero ginamit ko ang 10.04 prior
<bhearsum> ano ang error message mo?
<Dondie> wala naman error message na lumabas eh...yung network manager ko naka auto eth0 wired pero disconnected ako...
<bhearsum> mayroon bang erro message tungkol sa eth0 sa /var/log/daemon.log?
<Dondie> pano ba yan?newbie lang kasi ako eh
<bhearsum> ok
<bhearsum> start gnome-terminal
<bhearsum> tapos, itype:
<bhearsum> cd /var/log
<bhearsum> grep eth0 daemon.log
<Dondie> okies
<Dondie> may mga sinabi about eth0:device state change tpos may activation failed
<Dondie> meron din auto eth0 invalid
<bhearsum> pwede mo bang mag-pastebin ang log?
<Dondie> panu un?naka kvm kc ako eh...
<Dondie> naka windows xp ako ngayon...
<bhearsum> oh, right :P
<bhearsum> hmm, hard to debug
<bhearsum> may WEP o WAP key sa network?
<Dondie> wala po
<bhearsum> huh
<bhearsum> did it ever work?
<Dondie> hindi naman ako naka-wireless
<bhearsum> hm
<bhearsum> does it work sa ibang mga network?
<Dondie> sa mga winxp clients dito gumagana..yung sa ubuntu lang ang hindi
<bhearsum> oh, i mean, does the ubuntu 10.04 machine that won't connect there work on other networks?
<Dondie> i don't know because i have wired conexion
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> the wireless adapter might be broken
<Dondie> im not using wifi...
<Dondie> ubuntu 10.04 is wired
<bhearsum> oh, sorry ha
<bhearsum> bobo ako ngayon, lol
<Dondie> ok lang boss...kaya nga po andito tayo sa chat para mag share ng ideas...
<bhearsum> sorry ha, natatabraho ako, got busy :(
<Dondie> ok lang
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-11
<MaspogiKo> Hi Dondie, Paki double check yung network cable na ginamit mo sa ubuntu.. nka dual boot yan?
<MaspogiKo> what i mean sa dual not the cable ha.. ur pc i mean
<kidsodateless> all, good morning!
<Anon31> tahimik na naman ang room hehehe
<kidsodateless> Anon31, can you sing? to break the silence 
<Anon31> how?
<kidsodateless> Anon31, just kidding hehe
<Anon31> may yahoo room ba ubuntu-ph?
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, All, good evening.
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-12
<kidsodateless> all, good morning!
<kidsodateless> all, good evening!
<zeroseven0183> Good evening, kidsodateless
<cyberjames> high
<zeroseven0183> ...low
<Anon31> may tao ba rito?
<zeroseven0183> Yes, meron
<Anon31> ah ok hehee yehey may sumagot
<Anon31> ano topic ngaun?
<zeroseven0183> "Nothing"
<zeroseven0183> and "sleeping"
<Anon31> nice
<Anon31> kung pwde lang sex ang topic e heheh
<Anon31> kidding
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-13
<Anon31> hellow
<rEnr3n> mabagal po ba net ninyo?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-03-05
<onats_> sup peeps
#ubuntu-ph 2012-03-09
<pinoyskull> e1mer: musta na
<e1mer> pinoyskull, yo
<e1mer> nasa office nyo ako kagabi, lagi ka nmang wala :P
<pinoyskull> hehe
<pinoyskull> lagi naman ako sa bahay eh
<pinoyskull> doon ka pa rin?
#ubuntu-ph 2013-03-08
<strong> hi all.
<strong> what's up?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-03-06
<utug23> hello
<utug23> magandang araw mga fillipino
<davido45> sino bang may alam kung paano ayusin ang mabagal at na napuputol na connection ng alfa AWUS036H adapter?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-03-02
<str0ng_> ahemz
<str0ng_> hi.
<Greencloud> Good evening everyone!
#ubuntu-ph 2018-03-08
<freexph> release party para kay bionic meron ba :)
#ubuntu-ph 2020-03-06
<laurenceorais> sup
